# Knots for heavy mono



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Just wondering what kind of knot everyone uses when using 150++ mono? Or do you just crimp it. If you do use a knot what kind?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

100+ is going to be a crimp or snell for me


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Crimp, San Diego Jam Knot, Snell. Be sure to pull it tight, @ 200 lb Crimp only


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Knot*

Snell for circle hook all other connections crimp only


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

i have used uni knots and improved clinch knots in a jam when i couldn't crimp, prefer crimps, but the knots never pulled....


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input. I usually don't use that heavy but a few weeks ago I hooked a Bonita (7-8lbs) while vertical jigging and the biggest Aj I have ever seen in my like followed it so I dropped it back in the water and the Aj swallowed it in one gulp. He was taking all my line at full drag so I added more pressure and he broke me off. I was so excited I had to get help to tie another jig on b/c I was shaking so bad.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I've used a uni knot and melted the end a bit so it could not slip through.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*How about snelling a loop on a thimble?*

This is in 400# mono. About as fast as a leader sleeve and a helluva lot safer.










I have to use vise grips to tighten the Snell. Pull on the tag end with the vise grips.

One of the guys at Sams in Orange Beach took this photo 6-7 years ago.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Back to back Snell for joining 2 lines.*










This is 80 to 60#. Colored mono for photo purpose. The Blood Knot is easier but I doubt
if it is as strong.

I never tried it in 40#0 but I'm sure I can do it.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Knots*

I use a uniknot up to 100#, never have a problem with knots not holding. Also use it to join 2 lines seems to work well for me.


----------

